Ask HN: Which of your side projects can I/we buy for less than 1k? - thr2178008
======
qubex
Those that are worth less than $1000 to the seller.

------
SQL2219
Are you really only purchasing the idea? Because it seems that you would have
to start from scratch on a lot of dusty code.

